# UsCutter LaserPoint..!! Is It The Real Deal?..Can it do EVERYTHING the Roland GX 24 can? Please Give Opinion,based off EXPERIENCE



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

Okay, Sorry for all the questions of late..

but in my last post, i was talking about getting a robocraft pro, instead of a roland gx24.. because of the budget... then rodney and others told me about the uscutter laserpoint, did my research, and it looks like it can do it all, everything just like the roland gx24...

Now we know the laserpoint is the bottom priced cutter out of the 3 (gx24,robopro, and laserpoint,) but that doesn't mean it can't be the best.

not be cheap and off the subject, but Hyundai Genesis, is the Car of the Year, lol, even though its a copycat of the benz 500, i think you know where im going with this... 

I need feedback from users of both, but i really wanna hear from laserpoint users, is there anything the laserpoint Can't Do.. ill be using it on a CPU with XP 1gig Ram, Flexisign 8.1, or 7.5.. The Transfer paper i usually use it the Jetwear.. for darks, and the jpss for whites, and i use epson 1400 cis...

Im looking for this Thread to be the thread that helps me finally know whats up...Big names don't always hold up to the challenge, for example Sony Viao Laptops...lol.. 

thank you to anyone who took the time to read~


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

is there no uscutter laserpoint users in here..lol

whats funny is uscutter is seattle...and i live in seattle, i wonder if it was meant to be..lol


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a laserpoint cutter. I tried to figure out the contour cutting feature before with no luck. It's more complicated than it needs to be. Other than that, it's a great machine.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Go visit them and see first hand. They will give you a demo of their different cutters from what I hear.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think the LP is manually set up to cut a contour and the GX-24 optically sets up off the reg. marks. Probably night and day in efficiency. I dont have either but will probably pick up an LP since they are dirt cheap. I do have an CX-24 Roland and should probably play with it a bit more, figure its contour cut ability.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Terrell.  

I think I have a post you might be intersted in.  

And yes, sometimes you do get what you pay for. After my own buying research on cutters, and reading of user feedback, I believe cutters are one of those products that the more you pay, the better product you get - when comparing LP, Graphtec and Roland. 

Please see the following link. Chani has some very good cutter experience and was given a few extra cutters to compare all three at one time. Here you go:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t45799.html#post271442

Hope this helps.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Did Chani ever finish her review and did she ever return those cutters? I don't ever see her on here anymore?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont think she ever got around to the LP cutter.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

here, check this out (READ THE WHOLE POST):

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t39896.html

and there's a link there to this vid:

SignCut-X2 Simple Contourcutting

it seems some people love the us cutter lp. i love my roland. i love my mac. get the idea? everyone has their own prefs. oh yeah btw don't worry about asking ?'s, i did the same thing when trying to decide. it's good to pick people's brains (especially these guys; who continue to impress me with their knowledge) before making a big investment which you're unsure of. -good luck.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> Did Chani ever finish her review and did she ever return those cutters? I don't ever see her on here anymore?


That's the thing. I don't think any of the tests were concluded, but there seems to be some good information posted in the forum 'during' the tests. 



MotoskinGraphix said:


> I dont think she ever got around to the LP cutter.


You're right, David. I went and looked back at the link I posted. I thought that was one of the threads the Chani started as a spin off to the original giant thread on the comparisons. She didn't cover the LP in the one above. My bad, sorry OP.

This one mentions the LP again, but no real testing. There are just a few posts with Ken on some information regarding the LP. Hopefully it will help here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t45415.html#post269534


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm sorry, everyone.

To be honest, other than some PM's, I haven't visited the forums in a long time. We've just been so busy, and I know it's a little selfish, but sometimes after pressing all day, I don't feel like taking the hours that it does for me to be active on a forum. I like to talk and pass on any info that I might have, but that also means that I spend far too much time than I have when I do get involved.

I still do want to finish these tests. I really do. I haven't done anything with the LP at all yet as I overestimated the space that we have here in our apartment.

The good thing is that we're about to move into the house that we're renovating (at least I hope so as our lease at the apartments is up July 31), and we'll have a ton more room to set all the machines up.

Sorry for semi-hijacking this thread. I saw these posts and I needed to respond to them...

But, we're at the beginning of a 3200 shirt order right now (cad cut media (flex, flock)). It will be a little while.

Marcus and Josh, please check your inboxes.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW you mean you still have those cutters? Something wrong with that.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Chani,

No need to apologize and or feel bad.  Works always comes first, and it's a very good thing to be busy with orders and a new home. That is great! Congrats on both!  

Kelly =)


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> WOW you mean you still have those cutters? Something wrong with that.


Um...I don't see anything wrong with that at all.

My intention has been all the time to complete these comparisons and write a complete report.

And just so you know, the PM's that I sent to Josh and to Marcus said that I'm sorry for not completing the comparisons yet, and that I'm willing to purchase all three plotters (actually, I told Josh that I'm keeping the GX-24 for sure, and that he should let me know what I owe).

I don't need the Copam or LaserPoint, but in fairness I'm willing to pay for them because of the amount of time that has passed.

If you're implying that I'm some sort of thief, you are wrong.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Chani,
As Kelly said no need to apologize or explain anything, as it is your own private affair.
IMO At the time of the reviews you did a very good and impartial opinion.
BTW I hope your 3200 shirts is not with that circle of stars you did.(big joke).
Wishing you the best.
regards.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Chani said:


> Um...I don't see anything wrong with that at all.
> 
> My intention has been all the time to complete these comparisons and write a complete report.
> 
> ...


 Well that's good to hear because there had been alot of people who looked up to you.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you, All. 

No, no, no...these shirts are not my Circle of Stars. 

Altho the vast majority are two-color applications. 

It's really several orders from one company, but let me tell you, the timing can't be better or worse. Better because we need money because of our new house, worse because we nee to finish this renovation AND find the time to move in before July 31! 

Mark is working on the house, and I'm weeding and working on pressing the shirts.

BTW, we're right about at the one year milestone since Mark quit his full-time job. Not too bad in the worst economy in 70 years.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

USCutter Laserpoint is a real deal...in my experience. I bought mine for not more than $300 couple of years ago (24 inches) and up to now it's still my workhorse. My first job order paid the machine easily. From straight cutting to contour cutting (for t-shirt vinyl and sublimation), it does the work. Also I use the Signblazer software that comes with it. It's a trial version but the software functions as full-version and no time limit. If you can't afford the GX at the moment, maybe this USCutter is a good one to start with.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I just got a laserpoint.. i'll let you guy's know how it work's. I had stop doing vinyl for quite some time now, but got a big job next week (6 cars from a car club) that need vehicle graphics. Will see how it behave's...lol


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

With my LP from US Cutter I can only cut one pic at A time and not group of pics. So yes it will contour but it will take lot of time if you have more then one pic on the same sheet.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> With my LP from US Cutter I can only cut one pic at A time and not group of pics. So yes it will contour but it will take lot of time if you have more then one pic on the same sheet.


more than one pic on the same sheet, yes you can contour cut in one pass. i've been doing it most especially for certificate seals (that gold star burst they sticked on graduation/award certificates). i can put 20-up to a page and cut them in one pass. it will cut 20 individual star burst with pre-printed writing in the middle of each burst.

but different pics in one sheet, i have not tried.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Did anyone truly answer the initial question..? Well from experience...my first cutter was a LP....with Signblazer. Their forum was excellent with a tut about contour cutting. To be perfectly honest..I tried and tried but could never get it right. The contour line was always either too inside the graphic or too much to the outside. I made exactly one vinyl shirt...which it cut like a charm. Me? I didn't have the patience to go thru all the tuts to get contour cutting, although a few have done it. Mines sat for a month and gathered dust...whilst I was watch ebay and calling around to see if I could get a GX-24 on payment plan. (buying house so didn't want to touch credit). I sold my LP..and convinced my better half to get GX-24 practically new off of ebay. From the FIRST DAY....I was able to contour cut with no problem what so freaking ever, due of course to the optical eye. And the cutstudio software was very easy to learn. Last week I even got it to contour cut JPSS. My suggestion would be to get what you can if you need the LP immediately..if not save for the GX-24. Who knows you may get an LP and it'll work like a charm for you.


----------

